# Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!



## Tom B (9. Januar 2005)

Moin ,

sind gerade zurück aus der Brandung,

zusammen mit den Bordies a.bu  und butsche
wollten wir ein paar Dorsche verhaften.
Vorweg bei den Windstärken und Boen über 130 km/h,
war es ziemlich kräftezerrend und wir waren mehrmals am
rande des Abbruchs.
Boardie butsche mußte leider frühzeitig wegen technischer Defekte
abbrechen und konnte leider nur ein Fisch fangen.

Traumfänge nicht wegen der 29 Fische,nein uns hat es einfach nur begeistert
die hohe Stückzahl der Fische *über 50 cm fast 75%*, 7 Fische sogar über
60 cm, 3 davon 69 cm so etwas hab ich in den letzten Jahren in der 
Brandung nicht mehr erlebt ( zumindest was die deutschen Strände angeht )

Durchweg waren die Fische maßig, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen unter 38 cm,
die wir natürlich schonend zurücksetzten.
So weitere Berichte und Fangfotos kommen morgen |bla:  |bla: 
Jetzt muß ich aber die Fische noch versorgen,dann gehts ab in die Koje,
Arme und Rücken schmerzen ( wie soll das bloß morgen früh sein )

Gruß Thomas

















PS; a.bu und butsche war echt ein geiles Angeln mit Euch #6 
anbei die ersten Bilder,die Flasche Bier liegt nur da 
damit man besser die Größe sieht |uhoh:


----------



## JuergenS (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Glückwunsch zu dem Erfolg. Aber man muß schon ein bißchen verrückt sein sich bei solch einem Wind an den Strand zu stellen.

Jürgen


----------



## MichaelB (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,

boar ey, wie geil ist das denn... sowas verstehn nur - Verrückte :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Benni (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Boooooohhhhr, das gibt es doch gar nicht,Unglaublich.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem geilen Erlebnis.

Zu Zweit, bei diesem Wetter,so viele,und so große Dorsche,ich kanns noch nicht fassen.
Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den ausführlichen Bericht.
Nach so einem Erlebnis sind die Arm und Rückenschmerzen doch gut zu ertragen :q :q  oder ?
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## gerwinator (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

aaaalder verwalda!!!!

super fettes petri und noch einen fetten respekt bei dem wetter in die brandung zu gehen... reizen würds mich ja auch, aber dafür reicht mein gerät wohl (noch) nicht aus 
muss echt geiles angeln gewesen sein!!!


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!!! #h #h #h 

Wirklich ein toller Erfolg von paar "wirklichen Brandungsanglern".
Solche Ergebnisse hat man wirklich nicht oft in der Brandung. Die Fische habt ihr ZWEI/DREI Euch aber auch wirklich verdient. 
Viel Spaß beim auskurieren des Muskelkaters  

mfg
Klaus


----------



## Stingray (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Super Fische #6 !!! Aber das geht doch nur bei ablandigen Wind, oder ???

Bei den Windstärken und auflandigen Wind, fliegt doch das Blei beim Wurf 200m in das landes Innere, oder ?????? :q 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

ein Fettes Petri an Euch drei...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Der Tommi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Respekt, Ihr 3.
Da ziehe ich meinen Hut. Bei dem Wetter wie ein Fels in der Brandung. Alle Achtung.
Die Fänge lassen ja für die nächsten Wochen hoffen.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hoad (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

diesen fang habt ihr euch wirklich  verdient #6:m


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Wow , echt ein fetter Fang. Wie Hoad schon sagte habt ihr euch den auch wirklich verdient. Petri Heil !#h #r


----------



## petipet (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> boar ey, wie geil ist das denn... sowas verstehn nur - Verrückte :g
> 
> ...


 

Jo, das sehe ich auch so. Muß schon ein Kampf gewesen sein. Respekt!

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hammerhart!!!!
Da kann ich nur meinen Hut ziehen und ehrfurchtsvoll Gratulieren.|schild-g 
Gruß und Petri
Coasthunter


----------



## Hendrik (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

#r 
total genial !!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir  :m


----------



## Waldi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Ja super Sache, das habt Ihr Euch verdiehnt und uns macht es zuversichtlich. Es geht wohl doch etwas aufwärtz mit den Dorschbeständen.
Bei uns an der Nordsee war selbst für solche harten Jungs wie Ihr nichts mehr möglich.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Pilkkönig (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Wo wart ihr denn??????????????????????


----------



## Waldi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Ja bestimmt an der Ostsee!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Das muss ne Gaudi gewesen sein! Gratulation mein Lieber!


----------



## Tom B (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin Moin,
man dröhnt mir der Kopf noch von dem Sturm.

Anbei noch ein paar Sätze zu unserem gestrigen Brandungsangeln;

Wir trafen uns um 15 Uhr an dem von uns gewählten Platz,
irgendwo zwischen Heidtkate und Kalifornien ;+ 
Nach einem kurzen Blick über den Deich,mit Sturm von der Seite und der Sand flog ,entschlossen wir uns
es einfach mal zu versuchen,auf dem langen Weg zum Strand
begegneten wir einigen Spaziergängern die uns nur kopfschüttelnd ansahen.
Die verrückten haben die wohl gedacht,andere Gedanken hatten wir aber auch nicht.So gegen 16 Uhr begannen wir mit dem angeln,Ruten waren kaum drin da kam schon die erste Plattendoublette aus der tosenden Ostsee,
leider blieben es die einzigen Plattfische,die Dorsche waren wohl schneller.
Nachdem der Sturm das Wasser zurück bis auf höhe der Buhnenköpfe drückte,
rückten wir auch direkt ans Wasser nach und konnten uns im Schutze der Buhnen endlich ein Bierchen gönnen.Man war ständig in Arbeit die Bisse kamen in Minuten abständen.Es kamen auch ein paar schöne Dorschdoubletten aus dem Wasser,eine davon mit einem 69 und 61 Dorsch,
sowas in der Brandung |uhoh: .
War einfach nur geil mal wieder so ein Tag mit so hohen Durchschnittsgrößen
von 39 - 69 cm in der Brandung zu erleben,sonst quält man sich mit den kleinen Nemos rum wie ich dieses Jahr bei einigen Veranstaltungen erleben konnte.Das läßt hoffen für die nächsten Jahre |rolleyes 
Kurz noch zum Gerät,wir fischten mit Bleien von 190 -230 gr.
zu anfang mit Krallen die wir gleich wieder einpackten,die Dorsche wollten ein bißchen Bewegung.......
Keulenschnur unter 0,33-60 war nicht möglich,hatten einige Abrisse und einige vermutlich noch größere Dorsche die uns die Haken aufbogen und leider nicht gefangen worden konnten(trotz der guten Gamas).
Auf dem Rückweg kamen wir noch an 2 Anglern vorbei die eine Buhne weiter saßen und die gleiche Zeit anfingen wie wir,aber anscheinend waren sie nicht so motiviert bei so einem Wetter zu fischen,hatten nur 2 kleine Dorsche in ihren Eimern,sie schauten mit großen Augen in unsere Eimer.............
Besonders hat mich gefreut das die beiden Boardies dorschzocker und Porenwolle die extra aus dem Ruhrgebiet angereist waren um auf der MS Forelle zu fischen ,die Tour wurde leider wegen des Orkans abgesagt,
auch unsere gemeinsame Tour am Sonntag,vorbeischauten und auch begeistert waren von den großen Fischen aus der Brandung.
Gruß an Euch wir sehen uns spätestens im Mai auf Hitra. #h 
So ich hoffe der kleine Bericht hat euch gefallen,genug gelabert,vielleicht schreibt Boardie a.bu auch noch was dazu,hat auch ein Paar Bilder gemacht.

Gruß Thomas #h 



























PS;Respekt noch an Deine Frau Andreas,sie hat es wirklich lange ausgehalten,
meine Frau wär nach 10 Minuten ins Auto geflüchtet :q 
anbei noch ein paar Bilder;


----------



## MichaelB (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,





			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Es kamen auch ein paar schöne Dorschdoubletten aus dem Wasser,eine davon mit einem 69 und 61 Dorsch,
> sowas in der Brandung |uhoh:


 Ich bin immer noch völlig geplättet ob dieses Berichtes... |rolleyes  wieviel kleiner mein größter Brandungs-Dorsch bislang war erzähle ich jetzt nicht  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## a.bu (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin Boardis ,

vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche . Das Wetter war gestern sicher sehr extrem aber bis auf den Sand , der uns etwas gesandstrahlt hat , ließ es sich ganz gut angeln . Das Wasser lief im laufe des Abends mindestens um einen Meter ab und wir konnten fast bis zu den Molenköpfen nach vorne gehen und dort ließ sich auch der Sand ertragen . Die Fische bissen eigendlich von Anfang an und ab 20 Uhr war eigendlich jeder Wurf ein Treffer . 
Thomas war von der Größe der Fische völlig begeistert , allerdings war das für diese Bedingungen nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich .
Für die Strände von Heidkate bis Mittelstrand gilt eigendlich , je flacher das Wasser und je stärker der ablandige Wind um so größer die Menge und Größe der gefangenen Fische .
Als wir unsere Sachen eingepackt hatten , kam ein Autofahrer vorbei  der vorher auf der Schönberger Seebrücke mit einigen Anglern gesprochen hatte , die meinten bei solchen Bedingungen fängt man keine Fische , na ja .
Auf jeden Fall war das ein toller Angelabend mit super Fischen .
Ich hoffe, Thomas das Du Dich erholt hast und beim nächsten Sturm sollten wir wieder angreifen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hallo,
den Kommentaren der Anderen kann ich mich nur anschließen!!
Wo genau habt ihr geangelt?(Karte)


----------



## Benni (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Ich muß einfach noch mal was schreiben,vielleicht fühle ich mich ja dann noch näher drann od.so.
Ich fasse es einfach nicht,eine Dublette von 61 und 69 cm muß wohl ein geiles Gefühl sein diese ran zu drillen und wehe mann hat das falsche Geschirr.|uhoh: 

Ich glaube ich muß die Berichte noch einige male lesen.
Und vorallem möchte ich auch mal wieder in die Brandung um eventuell auch ähnliches zu erleben.:k


----------



## Ruhrangler53 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hut ab! Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Tom B (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Danke ,für all Eure Glückwünsche,
bin normalerweise nicht son Berichteschreiber,
aber das mußte raus


Gruß Thomas


----------



## blinkerkatze (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

:s            Glückwunsch      :a 

Ich habe schon gedacht das ich nur so bekloppt bin aber es gibt doch noch mehr davon leider wurde es am Wochenende es bei mir nichts mit der Brandung. Ich finde das Wasser muß zwei Meter hoch sein und an den Dünen stehen dann macht das Angeln Spaß.|laola:


----------



## Micky (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

#r 

Schööööööne Strecke....
Meine Sachen sind gepackt, werde mein Glück heute probieren. Noch schnell einen Bissen zwischen die Kauleiste schieben und dann loooooos. |jump:


----------



## Peter Dorsch (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hallo Ihr Sturmerprobten |wavey: 

Glückwunsch zu dieser tollen Strecke ,erstaunlich ist in der Tat die Größe
der Dorsche in der Brandung.
Mein Schwager Uwe und ich hatten am 02.01 leider nicht so ein Glück,wir 
hätten uns und unser Gerät auf der Seebrücke in Graal-Müritz festbinden
müssen,haben nach kurzer Zeit frustriert abgebrochen. :c  :c Aber wer weis-vielleicht
wäre uns Petrus auch so hold gewesen.
Mein Schwager und ich hatten allerdings im letzten Jahr am 06.07.eine ähnliche
Sternstunde auf einem Kutter vor Warnemünde erleben dürfen.Bei straffem 
Westwind und Wahnsinnsdrift für Ostseeverhältnisse haben wir in einer guten 
Stunde 12 Dorsche mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 38 Kilo fangenkönnen.
Leider mußte der Käpten vorzeitig abbrechen,Sicherheit geht nun mal vor.

Nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen Traumfängen.

Tschüß Peter Dorsch  #h  #h


----------



## Fischbox (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Eine einmalige Show habt ihr da abgezogen. Wahnsinn!! #6
Die Geschichte wird Euren Enkeln und Urenkeln später bestimmt aus den Ohren herauskommen...   :q 
Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen!!!!!


----------



## Karstein (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Männers,

da habt ihr wirklich eine Sternstunde erlebt - beste Glückwünsche zu eurem Hardcore-Brandungserfolg!!!

Viele Grüße und ein dickes "Petri"

Karsten


----------



## Broesel (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Oha, es gibt sogar noch "Beklopptere" als uns "Spinner", die sich bei dem Lüftchen sogar mit Brandungsgeschirr ans Wasser begeben...

Da habt ihr aber wirklich nen sauberen Lauf gehabt. Petri! Bei den Bildern..oh Mann...ich glaub dieses Angeln wird euch noch lange im Gedächtnis bleiben...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

....ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen.....Klasse Strecke.... Respekt !!!!
Und da sag nochmal einer, dass in der Brandung nur was bei auflandigem Wind geht  
Klasse gemacht....da bekomme ich doch auch mal wieder Lust auf Brandungsangeln....ob das nochmal was wird  ;+  #c


----------



## Lachskiller (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Petri zu dem guten Fang,das mach mal wieder Lust auf die Brandung war schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr #h #r 


Gruß LK


----------



## MANSKE (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch!

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich das posten soll,aber was solls.|kopfkrat 
ihr seid nicht die einzigen "verrückten" die gestern dachten an die brandung gehen zu müssen.ich als angelfrischling dachte mir da muss was gehen.nach langen betteln und "wen nicht heute wann denn dann " sprüchen bin ich mit meinem kumpel nach hohewacht gefahren.nach kurzer begutachtung des angelplatzes(beim dlrg häuschen)und mit 75 wattis in der tasche sollte es losgehen.fix die angeln aufgebaut....erstes desaster:mein billigschnäpchen(brandungskombi von schirmer im november gekauft)stellte sich wirklich als "billig "dar:beide rollen(byron fx)gaben gleichzeitig!! den geist auf.rüchlaufbremse im ar...!dreibein hielt der belastung eines mit sand gefüllten juttesacks nicht stand und verbog völlig.und zu guter letzt löste sich auch noch der ring zum festziehen der rolle.#q "jaja ich habe gleich gesagt kauf dir nicht so ein billigsch..."hieß es vom meinem angelnachbarn der seine wattis schon lange im wasser hatte während ich noch dabei war irgendetwas zusammenzuklüttern.endlich fertig mit basteln und trotzdem noch euphorisch habe ich es schließlich doch noch geschaft meine würmer zu baden(nebenbei riss mir beim ersten versuch beim auswerfen noch das blei ab#q "naja wohl den wirbel nicht zugemacht was?"ja, der angelnachbar!
DOCH DANN DER ERSTE FISCH! ein ca 5 cm "grosser butt" der sich mit dem haken auch noch ein auge ausgestochen hat!hurra.#q dann wurde es WINDIG. meine angeltasche sah witzig aus wie sie sich mitsammt inhalt(offene kleinteilschachtel,thermoskanne,schwarzbrot mit fleischsalat mehrmals überschlug und dann natürlich im wasser liegenblieb.#q naja alles zusammengesammelt wurde es so gegen 16 uhr so windig das wir eine kleine angelpause einlegen mussten.wenigstens das bier war toll!|rolleyes dann nahm der wind etwas ab und die brandung zu!jetzt ist fisch da dachte ich also raus mit den angeln und....soviel kraut und soviel strömmung(180 kralle hielt null!).als dann mein angelnachbar auch noch noch beim krauteinholen sein vorfach abbriß stand fest das unsere wattis ein "freibad" verdient haben!#q 

so entschuldigt mich habe noch etwas mit schirmer zu regeln!

ANGELN MACHT IMMER SPASS:v


----------



## Rosi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Manske , du Armer, da hat auch gleich alles auf einmal nicht geklappt, wenigstens habt ihr die Wattis gerettetet. Bei Südwest such dir nächstes Mal eine Steilküste im Rücken. Ich war heute Nacht auch los, so gegen 3 Uhr, bis etwa halb 10. Ohne Krallenblei, mit 130g. Die Strömung trieb das Vorfach langsam weiter und die Fische waren reineweg ausgehungert. Der Wind macht, daß du 2 Farben weiter wirfst, allerdings mußt du eine Farbe Schnurbogen wieder einholen. Wenn du zu einer Seebrücke fährst, nimm ein Gummiseil mit um die Ruten festzubinden.


----------



## MANSKE (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

hi rosi.

waren nicht auf der seebrücke.und mit der steilküste im rücken hatten wir auch gedacht aber ich war so angelgeil das der erste platz der beste schien.aber beim nachsten mal!


----------



## Tom B (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				MANSKE schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch!
> 
> Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich das posten soll,aber was solls.|kopfkrat
> ihr seid nicht die einzigen "verrückten" die gestern dachten an die brandung gehen zu müssen.ich als angelfrischling dachte mir da muss was gehen.nach langen betteln und "wen nicht heute wann denn dann " sprüchen bin ich mit meinem kumpel nach hohewacht gefahren.nach kurzer begutachtung des angelplatzes(beim dlrg häuschen)und mit 75 wattis in der tasche sollte es losgehen.fix die angeln aufgebaut....erstes desaster:mein billigschnäpchen(brandungskombi von schirmer im november gekauft)stellte sich wirklich als "billig "dar:beide rollen(byron fx)gaben gleichzeitig!! den geist auf.rüchlaufbremse im ar...!dreibein hielt der belastung eines mit sand gefüllten juttesacks nicht stand und verbog völlig.und zu guter letzt löste sich auch noch der ring zum festziehen der rolle.#q "jaja ich habe gleich gesagt kauf dir nicht so ein billigsch..."hieß es vom meinem angelnachbarn der seine wattis schon lange im wasser hatte während ich noch dabei war irgendetwas zusammenzuklüttern.endlich fertig mit basteln und trotzdem noch euphorisch habe ich es schließlich doch noch geschaft meine würmer zu baden(nebenbei riss mir beim ersten versuch beim auswerfen noch das blei ab#q "naja wohl den wirbel nicht zugemacht was?"ja, der angelnachbar!
> ...



Hi Manske,
entschuldige Du hast das trotz allem Pech so hinreißend geschrieben,
ich bin erstmal untern Tisch gefallen vor lachen, :m 
aber sehs so Du warst jedenfalls an der *frischen* Luft und bist jetzt bestimmt um einige Erfahrungen reicher.
Gutes und stabiles Gerät bei solchen Kampfbedingungen ist ganz ganz wichtig,viel Spaß beim Erwerb von neuem Angelgerät und
investier lieber ein paar Euros mehr dann passiert sowas nicht
und mal nebenbei mit 75 Wattis bei so einem Wetter
loszugehen ist aber ein bißchen mager #d ,meine Meinung  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MANSKE (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

MAGER??jaja immer rein in die wunde:c
jeder 75 natürlich.


----------



## Micky (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

So, kurzer Bericht von mir:

Ort: Dahmeshöved/Leuchtturm
Wann: heute 16.00-21.30

*Nun zur WAHNSINNS-AUSBEUTE:*

1 Platte (die hätte sich gut in einer Marlboro-Big-Box verstecken können) #d 
3 Dorsche (1 x release, 2 für die Pfanne) - NAJA...........

Oben direkt an der Landzunge waren 2 Jugendliche, die gerade am aufbauen war. Das Wasser war rund 50 Meter vom ursprünglichen Ufer weg. Auf Mefo hat es dort auch einer versucht, bin dann direkt zum Leuchtturm gefahren.

Dort aufgebaut... und Wattis gebadet!

Alle 20 Minuten musste ich dann mein 3-Bein zurücknehmen, weil das Wasser zurück kam -  Ich hoffe nur das die Jungs schwimmen konnten |supergri |supergri 

Bisse waren zwar zahlreich, aber doch sehr vorsichtig.
Nächstes WE dann auf ein neues!!!


----------



## Agalatze (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

mensch thomas und andreas !!!
wieso habt ihr mir nicht bescheid gesagt ???
ich hatte marcel auch vorgeschlagen in die brandung zu gehen,
aber da wir mittwoch erstmal pilken wollen,haben wir das erstmal gelassen.
ein dickes fettes super petri von mir. ich hoffe im frühjahr haben wir ähnliche erfolge.
und bitte nächstes mal bescheid geben wenn ihr mögt.


----------



## MichaelB (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,

ich werde von Mal zu mal diesen thread anklicken immer  mehr |laola:  - will noch jemand am Samstag los?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hallo ihr beiden,

auch von mir ein dickes PETRI HEIL, Da habt ihr ja richtig Gas geben können, echt Klasse.
Ich hoffe doch, wir gehen bald auch mal wieder zusammen los. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Berichte( ich bin heiß und möchte jetzt am liebsten in die Brandung).

Gruß
Volker

Gruß
Volker


----------



## a.bu (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hallo Ihr ,

gestern waren mein Freund Dieter und ein Kumpel von Ihm ebenfalls in den Buhnen zum Angeln . Die Beiden hatten zusammen 20 Fische ,3 Butt und 17 Dorsche . Der Großteil der Fische hatte über 50 cm drei hatten 60 . Und heute sehe ich aus dem Fenster und schon wieder haben wir starken Süd-Westwind und ich kann nicht los weil heute Abend Nachtschicht angesagt ist ... werd noch bekloppt !!! 
Mal sehen was am Wochenende so anliegt .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tom B (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin a.bu und Brandungsfutzi,

mir geht es genau so,
könnte auch alles hinschmeißen und losdüsen.
Bin Samstag auf jeden Fall wieder los ,
vorrausgesetzt die Bedingungen stimmen.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

:c  :c  :c und ich bin nicht losgefahren!

Mann was habt Ihr abgeräumt, alle Achtung!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin





			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> :c :c :c und ich bin nicht losgefahren


 Und wie sieht es jetzt Samstag aus bei Dir? |wavey: 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Und wie sieht es jetzt Samstag aus bei Dir? |wavey:



Natürlich fahre ich los :g 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,





			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich fahre ich los :g


 Nimmst mir mit? :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



> Nimmst mir mit?



Na logo |supergri , Dir immer :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Kurzer (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

moinsen,

petri heil vorweg! Super Sache!#6  zum Thema "Verrückte"#q  bin auch schon oft bei solchem Wetter in der Brandung gewesen. Der Erfolg war ähnlich...nicht ganz sooo viel. Ich kann es jedem nur raten den inneren Schweinehund zu besiegen und bei solchem Wetter loszufahren.#6 

Gruß

der "Kurze"


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Und die leute belächeln einen immer wenn man sagt, angeln ist extremsport und kann dich geistig und körperlich an die grenze des machbaren führen...|gaehn: 

Und dann nimmt man einen solchen zweifler mal einen tag mit zum pilken und abends ist das gejammer groß... mir ist kalt, meine arme, mein rücken, aua:c 

glückwunsch zum fang, schade das bei mir an der nordsee so wenig geht..
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Agalatze (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

also da unsere kuttertour mittwoch wohl ins wasser fällt bin ich am überlegen marcel,tackle und die anderen zu überreden in die brandung zu fahren.
das riecht ja förmlich nach fisch...


----------



## xstsxxfxn (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hallo heiliger Johann, a.bu und butsche,

meine Hochachtung, dazu kann man dann auch Brandungsangeln sagen!!!
Bin tief beeindruckt und hoffe das setzt sich dieses Jahr beim fangen so fort!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Pilkman (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass nur wir einen Top-Brandungstag am WE hatten, aber das von Euch topt ja wohl alles. Respekt und Glückwunsch!!! #6 #6 #6

Ich war auch mit drei Kumpels bei dem Bilderbuchwetter vom Wochenende am Ostseestrand. Harter Wind aus Südwest bis West, gesandstrahltes Gesicht und teilweise auch noch heftiger Regen, aber wir haben wirklich perfekt gefangen. Die super Durchschnittsgröße der Dorsche kann ich auch nur unterstreichen, wir hatten bei 40 Dorschen lediglich einen untermaßigen Dorsch dabei, alle anderen Fische waren aber richtig knackige Brandungsbrummer bis 60 Zentimeter. 

Morgens um 2 bin ich dann mit 14 Dorschen ins Auto gestiegen, die Fangverteilung bei den anderen sah so aus: 14 Dorsche + 1 Flunder, 10 Dorsche und 2 Dorsche. Mein Kumpel mit den zwei Dorschen hatte ein arges Motivationsproblem, weil seine Jacke von der Gischt und dem Regen nach zwei Stunden bereits total durch war, schlechte Imprägnierung sag ich nur.  #t In Komplettvermummung mit Neoprene und Goretex dagegen alles kein Problem. :m

Ich bin arg am Überlegen, diesen Freitag oder Samstag gleich wieder zu fahren - solch ein Angeln entschädigt ja wohl für alles. #6


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Man man man |uhoh: , da werd ich ja schon fast feucht im Schritt bei diesen Belegen|supergri ... Und ich *IDIOT* saß das ganze Wochenende im warmen #d . Ich glaub, ich pack mal eben schnell meine Brandungssachen und bespreche kurz meine Würmer. Sonne Ergebnisse hab ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr gehört, geschweige dann erlebt...

 |schild-g  |stolz:  #r 

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen!!!


----------



## Agalatze (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

tja du hättest damals mit corinna und mir nach meeschendorf fahren sollen.
das werde ich so schnell auch nicht vergessen. 28 dorsche in kürzester zeit.
und die waren auch bis knapp 70 cm ! 
nun wird mal noch ne runde heisser und frag dini knieend ob du in die brandung kannst anstatt auf den kutter.


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> tja du hättest damals mit corinna und mir nach meeschendorf fahren sollen.
> das werde ich so schnell auch nicht vergessen. 28 dorsche in kürzester zeit.
> und die waren auch bis knapp 70 cm !
> nun wird mal noch ne runde heisser und frag dini knieend ob du in die brandung kannst anstatt auf den kutter.




Was soll das denn heißen:
*und frag dini knieend ob du in die brandung kannst anstatt auf den kutter*

Ich bin der Mann im Haus...


----------



## haukep (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Respekt auch von mir  Ich werde dann auch die Tage mal los - mal sehen was da so geht


----------



## Agalatze (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

jo dann ist ja alles klar #6 

dann gehts also mittwoch ab in die brandung ne#y


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Äh |kopfkrat , ich glaub ich frag doch Dini nochmal ob das klar geht #q ...


----------



## Agalatze (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

|sagnix   jaja, armer marci |pftroest:


----------



## haukep (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Das tut uns aber leid  Los, frag schon  #y


----------



## angelcalle (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Toole Fänge und toller Bericht Thomas :m  Das die Ruten das ausgehalten haben   Na ja ,wenn man Qualität fischt :m 
 Bis dann 
Calle



P.S. Ich wußte garnicht, das es den Zebco Anzug in deiner Größe gibt


----------



## haukep (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Jo, spätestens hier stellt sich raus, wenn man am falschen Ende gespart hat


----------



## Scholle22 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Glückwunsch an die felsen in der Brandung. der mut und die ausdauer wurde belohnt.
Wo seit ihr denn gewesen?


----------



## TomKry (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Super Bericht und von mir auch noch mal alle Glückwünsche!

Gruß


----------



## fishing-willi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

wow, das nenn ich ma ne gute ausbeute!sonst hat man ja größtenteils nur die lüddn nemos!ich und mein kumpel der gerwinator haben eben beschlossen dass wir donnerstag nach der schule auch losfahren!wir sind uns nur noch nich einig, wo wir hinsolln! deswegen frag ich einfach mal, wo ihr so gut gefangen habt! wäre nett, wenn ihr euer geheimnis lüften könntet (auch gerne per pn). danke schonma im vorraus!laut dwd soll der südwestwind anhalten, donnerstag bis windstärke 8, beste vorraussetzungen also!wir werden natürlich von unserem trip berichten!
nen schönen abend noch

fishing-willi


----------



## Tom B (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				fishing-willi schrieb:
			
		

> wow, das nenn ich ma ne gute ausbeute!sonst hat man ja größtenteils nur die lüddn nemos!ich und mein kumpel der gerwinator haben eben beschlossen dass wir donnerstag nach der schule auch losfahren!wir sind uns nur noch nich einig, wo wir hinsolln! deswegen frag ich einfach mal, wo ihr so gut gefangen habt! wäre nett, wenn ihr euer geheimnis lüften könntet (auch gerne per pn). danke schonma im vorraus!laut dwd soll der südwestwind anhalten, donnerstag bis windstärke 8, beste vorraussetzungen also!wir werden natürlich von unserem trip berichten!
> nen schönen abend noch
> 
> fishing-willi



Kenn mich da nicht so aus,weiß nicht so genau bin selten an der See
hab auf der Hinfahrt geschlafen |supergri 
Hatten aber Rückenwind

Gruß Thomas


----------



## richi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Glückwunsch zu den rfolg. aber wo war ihr den genau .? weil ich am 06-01-2005 auch an der insel gewesen bin, und nicht mall biss ,  noch nicht mall ein butt. ?


----------



## Agalatze (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

ihr müsst mal den beitrag von a.bu lesen, dann wisst ihr wo sie gewesen sind.


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Naja, ganz präzise ist das aber auch nicht...


----------



## MichaelB (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,

na dann will ich mal für alle nicht so 100%ig aufmerksamen Leser/innen das bislang bestens gehütete Geheimnis um den neuen Hotspot mit totsicherer Fang-garantie lösen: es war.... an der Ostsee  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## addy123 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Sagt mal, habt Ihr bei Eueren Fangberichten überhaupt kein Mitleid mit uns armen Südländern???!!! :c :c :c 
Wisst Ihr eigentlich, dass wir von sowas träumen.#q #q #q 
Das tut schon ein bissel weh#c .


Trotzdem herzlich Glückwunsch, an alle Brandungshelden, auch wenn Einige nichts hatten!


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

@Michael: DANKE, Du hast uns gerettet 

@addy123:  |pftroest:


----------



## a.bu (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Mahlzeit Ihr Quälgeister ,

wir waren an Mole 17 Heidkate / Kalifornien (Parkplatz am Dackelweg ) . Ich habe ja schon einige Male über die Molen zwischen Heidkate und Mittelstrand geschrieben , es gibt glaube ich ca. 40 Molen die jeweils um die 250 Meter auseinander liegen . Ab Mole 7
(Heidkate Deichterassen) bis Mole 33 Mittelstrand (zweiter Parkplatz) könnt Ihr Euch überall hinstellen . Wichtig ist dann nicht wo , sondern wie Ihr angelt ( lest mal aktuelle Fänge Schönb. Seebrücke # 27 ) . Thomas hatte ja schon geschrieben das unsere Nachbarn sehr schlecht gefangen haben , was aber nicht am Platz lag sondern weil sie falsch geangelt haben . Also wer dort hinfährt unbedingt eine Wathose mitnehmen .
So , ich hoffe Ihr habt ähnlichen Erfolg 
viel Spaß Andreas


----------



## Pilkkönig (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Ich fahre am Samstag wieder in der Brandung beim ersten Gemeinschaftangeln in diesem Jahr . Mal hoffen das es auch sogut beist .Werde am Sonntag mal berichten .


----------



## Tom B (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit Ihr Quälgeister ,
> 
> wir waren an Mole 17 Heidkate / Kalifornien (Parkplatz am Dackelweg ) . Ich habe ja schon einige Male über die Molen zwischen Heidkate und Mittelstrand geschrieben , es gibt glaube ich ca. 40 Molen die jeweils um die 250 Meter auseinander liegen . Ab Mole 7
> (Heidkate Deichterassen) bis Mole 33 Mittelstrand (zweiter Parkplatz) könnt Ihr Euch überall hinstellen . Wichtig ist dann nicht wo , sondern wie Ihr angelt ( lest mal aktuelle Fänge Schönb. Seebrücke # 27 ) . Thomas hatte ja schon geschrieben das unsere Nachbarn sehr schlecht gefangen haben , was aber nicht am Platz lag sondern weil sie falsch geangelt haben . Also wer dort hinfährt unbedingt eine Wathose mitnehmen .
> ...



Sag mal a.bu,

ich soll bloß nicht sagen wo wir waren und Du veräts die Stelle,  |supergri 
jetzt bin aber enttäuscht, |supergri  |supergri 
was meinst Du was da am Wochende los sein wird #x 

Jetzt kann ich mir wieder ein neuen Angelplatz suchen :c 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gerwinator (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

moin,
da hat willi ja was ausgelöst...
also mir schwebte eher rosenfelde oder so was vor.. würdet ihr spezis davon ganz abraten? ich mein bei sw müsste da so halb seitlich rückenwind sein, wenn ich in erde richtich aufgepasst hab... 
könnte man also ertragen. oder doch lieber ein mit geschützter steilküste?

gruß gerwinator


----------



## haukep (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				a.bu schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit Ihr Quälgeister ,
> 
> wir waren an Mole 17 Heidkate / Kalifornien (Parkplatz am Dackelweg ) . Ich habe ja schon einige Male über die Molen zwischen Heidkate und Mittelstrand geschrieben , es gibt glaube ich ca. 40 Molen die jeweils um die 250 Meter auseinander liegen . Ab Mole 7
> (Heidkate Deichterassen) bis Mole 33 Mittelstrand (zweiter Parkplatz) könnt Ihr Euch überall hinstellen . Wichtig ist dann nicht wo , sondern wie Ihr angelt ( lest mal aktuelle Fänge Schönb. Seebrücke # 27 ) . Thomas hatte ja schon geschrieben das unsere Nachbarn sehr schlecht gefangen haben , was aber nicht am Platz lag sondern weil sie falsch geangelt haben . Also wer dort hinfährt unbedingt eine Wathose mitnehmen .
> ...



Hast Du die Molen gezählt oder steht das dran? Ist da am Dackelweg nur die eine Mole?


----------



## Tom B (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Jede Mole hat seine Nummer,

willst Du diese Woche noch los?????????????????????? |supergri  |supergri 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Benni (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS alle hin Daaaaaaaaa !!!!



:m |wavey:


----------



## haukep (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Jede Mole hat seine Nummer,
> 
> willst Du diese Woche noch los?????????????????????? |supergri  |supergri
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ja, ich werde am Do. Abend wohl da sein, wie es jetzt aussieht. Am WE wird es dann wohl zu voll da 

Steht die Nummer da denn direkt an der Mole dran?


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin Hauke,

vor jeder Mole steht direkt die Nummer!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## haukep (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Das ist gut, dann finde selbst ich wahrscheinlich die richtige  Ich werde vieleicht morgen abend, sicherlich aber am Samstag oder Sonntag hinfahren. Hat noch jemend von euch Lust?


----------



## Tom B (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,

morgen gehts wieder los in die Brandung, #v 

haben uns vorgenommen

das Ergebnis von letzter Woche nochmal toppen, |bla: 

werd dann mal Bericht abgeben. :m 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fastroller (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

@ haukep

mensch frag doch, ob die Jungs nicht für Dich auswerfen können...


----------



## haukep (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hey Fastroller: Wie meinst Du denn das? Ich kann schon auswerfen,das darfst Du mir glauben...


----------



## AudiGott1984 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Ich will morgen auch auf die Ecke !! Man könnte sich ja treffen dann muß man nicht so alleine Angeln !!


----------



## haukep (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Jo,wenn ich das schaffe, können wir das gerne machen, aber meine Freundin hat eben angerufen und so wie es aussieht, werde ich erst am Sonntag loskommen..


----------



## Tom B (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,
sind gerade zurück vom Angeln,
hatten den gleichen Platz von letzter Woche,
leider stand das Wasser sehr hoch am Strand,
also ganz andere Bedingungen wie letzte Woche da stand
das Wasser auf Höhe der Molenköpfe somit fehlten uns ca.80 mtr.an Wurfweite um den betreffenden Punkt der letzte Woche so fängig war zu treffen. Na wir haben das beste draus gemacht und gekeult wie die Irren
zu anfang kamen nur Nemos raus,erst gegen 21.30 kamen kurz hintereinander
noch 9 Maßige Dorsche und 3 Platten und das mit 4 Leuten echt magere
Ausbeute aber mehr war nicht möglich......... #c 

Die Fotos der gerade mal maßigen Fische erspar ich euch lieber, #d 
das es immer so krass mit den Fängen von Woche zu Woche ist,
echt sche........ hat uns echt zum verzweifeln gebracht. :v 

Hoffe Ihr habt morgen ( heute ) mehr Glück #6 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Ui, das klingt ja nicht so überzeugend - naja, bis Sonntag ist es ja auch noch ein bisschen hin  Sonst warten wir einfach wieder auf den nächsten Sturm


----------



## Tom B (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, das klingt ja nicht so überzeugend - naja, bis Sonntag ist es ja auch noch ein bisschen hin  Sonst warten wir einfach wieder auf den nächsten Sturm



Na auf den warten wir auch #c 

Wünsch Dir trotzdem viel Glück am Sonntag

Gruß Thomas


----------



## haukep (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Danke, wir werden das beobachten


----------



## TomKry (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,
schade, dass es so schlecht lief, aber es war super Euch kennengelernt zu haben.
Hoffentlich lagen die dürftigen Fänge nicht an mir, da ich ja kurz nach 21.30h eingepackt habe . Jedenfalls habe ich dank der guten Tipps und Anregungen von Euch Lust auf mehr bekommen und werde jetzt erstmal meine Ausstatttung sukzessive verbessern.

Viele Grüße und nächste Woche muss ich wohl wieder los
Thomas


----------



## a.bu (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin Thomas , Thomas und Hansi ,

macht Euch nichts draus , das geht auf meine Kappe . Das wird uns beim nächsten Mal nicht noch einmal passieren Ehrenwort !
Der Abend hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,

Andreas Thomsen und ich versuchten gestern unser Glück gleich vorm Parkplatz Brasilien, aber wenn ich das hier lese





			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> somit fehlten uns ca.80 mtr.an Wurfweite um den betreffenden Punkt der letzte Woche so fängig war zu treffen.


wundert mich eigentlich auch nix mehr #d 
Es wurde insgesamt extrem bescheiden gefangen, von ein paar maßigen Platten über einige Buhnen verteilt hörten war, ein paar Nemos sollen auch dabei gewesen sein... 
Andreas fing zwei Butt, bei mir tat sich von nachmittags um vier bis abends um elf nix #c 

Auf ein Neues #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hi @ all,
wir (Brandiangli, Brandungshexlein und ich) waren in Käksdorf (Mac-Pom) und dort sah es auch nicht viel besser aus. Wir waren um ca. 15 Uhr am Strand und hatten einen Wind um die 4bft schräg von der Seite kommend mit einer guten Welle. Eigentlich ein tolles Brandungsangelwetter. Das Wasser war ab 17 Uhr auch auflaufend so daß wir sehr zuversichtlich waren. Um ca. 17.30 Uhr konnt Carsten (Brandiangli) auch seinen ersten maßigen Dorsch an Land ziehen. Kurz darauf hatte auch ich die erste Platte aber leider bißchen unter Maß. Das Wasser kam immer mehr unter Land und hinter uns hat sich vom überschwappen der Wellen ein kleiner See gebildet der immer größer wurde. Bei den anderen beiden ging es noch so einigermaßen aber mein Dreibein stand schon unter Wasser und jedes Mal wenn ich zu meinen Beach-Buddy wollte mußte ich durch diesen kleinen (ca. 20m breiten und 25cm tiefen) See latschen so das ich beschloss umzuziehen. Ich hab mich dann ca. 200 Meter weiter nach rechts (direkt am Parkplatz) einquatiert. Um 20 Uhr hatte ich dann auch endlich meine erste maßige Platte (32 cm). Marion (Brandungshexlein) konnt auch endlich ihren ersten maßigen Dorsch landen. 
Als das Wasser so um 22 Uhr wieder anfing abzulaufen kamen bei mir auch mehr bisse. Ich konnte bis 00.30 Uhr noch 5 maßige Dorsche (der größte 52 cm) aus die See kurbeln und Carsten noch einen schönen Dorsch. Leider tat sich bei Marion nichts mehr außer paar Untermaßigen. Nun muß man aber sagen das in Mac-Pom das Mindestmaß für Dorsche bei 38 cm liegt und das bestimmt insgesammt sonst nochmal 6-8 Dorsche dazu gekommen wären. Wie es scheint lagen wir also gar nicht so schlecht an der Küste von Mac-Pom wenn wir die Berichte von Fehmarn und den anderen Stränden lesen.

Es war auf jeden Fall wieder ein toller Angeltag mit meinen neu dazu gewonnen Freunden Marion und Carsten.

Gruß an alle
Klaus S.


----------



## haukep (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hey Klaus, Glückwunsch zu den Fängen! Ist doch echt ein ganz passables Ergebnis. Ich hoffe ja, dass wir am 29. auch ein bisschen Glück haben und schön was aus den Fluten ziehen können!


----------



## Tom B (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin Moin,
hab gerade mit Boardie a.bu telefoniert ,
waren mal wieder los trotz Orkan und Schneesturm.
Sie waren wie immer irgendwo zwischen Heidkate und Mittelstrand.

Sind wieder mal ein Haufen schöne Dorsche rausgekommen......... #6 

Aber a.bu wird mit Sicherheit noch berichten , mit fotos .


Übrigens bin ich mal gespannt was unsere Schönwetterangler und
Brückenprofis Hauke und Co. abgeräumt haben,ich Tipp mal drauf das 
sie spätestens um 19 Uhr die Biege gemacht haben ,ob sie überhaupt los waren   ;+  ;+  ;+  #y  :q  :q  :m 

Gruß Thomas


PS; andreas ich wär am liebsten sofort nach unseren telefonaten 
losgefahren aber ab und zu muß man 
leider seinen Vaterpflichten nachkommen |kopfkrat  #q


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens bin ich mal gespannt was unsere Schönwetterangler und
> Brückenprofis Hauke und Co. abgeräumt haben,ich Tipp mal drauf das
> sie spätestens um 19 Uhr die Biege gemacht haben ,ob sie überhaupt los waren ;+ ;+ ;+ #y :q :q :m


 
Scheinst Recht gehabt zu haben #6 da Hauke ja schon um ca. 18:00 Uhr wieder am Rechner saß |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Micky (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens bin ich mal gespannt was unsere Schönwetterangler und
> Brückenprofis Hauke und Co. abgeräumt haben,ich Tipp mal drauf das
> sie spätestens um 19 Uhr die Biege gemacht haben ,ob sie überhaupt los waren ;+ ;+ ;+ #y :q :q :m


 
Die zwei waren nicht los ? Ich sach ma nix sazu.....

Ich verweise an dieser Stelle mal dezent auf DIESEN EINTRAG !!!

Mehr dazu unter dem Thread -*Wer kommt mit am 12.02.05???-*

Gruß
*Hardcore-Micky :g *
*(Team FRC)*


----------



## a.bu (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin auch ,

trotz einigem Sand , der mir noch in Ohren und Nase hängt möchte ich Euch kurz von unserem gestriegen fischen bei Ententeich|kopfkrat  berichten .
Eigendlich hatte meine Frau mir für dieses Wochenende eine Auszeit verordnet aber als ich den Wetterbericht hörte , gab es kein Halten mehr .
Würmer waren im Keller ein kurzes telefonat mit den Boardis TomKrey und Martini 2829 und schon war ein Treffen am Schönberger Strand vereinbart .

Wir wollten uns gegen 16 Uhr treffen und pünktlich zum losfahren legte der bis dahin noch laue Wind urplötzlich auf Windstärke 7-8 aus Süd-West zu .
Am Parkplatz angekommen konnten wir es nicht erwarten die Ruten endlich ins Wasser zu bekommen . Da wir den Wind zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch im Rücken hatten , stellten wir uns auf ein relativ angenhmes Angeln ein . Die erste Rute 
war schnell montiert und ausgeworfen . Als ich die zweite gerade zusammengesteckt hatte , bekam ich auf der ersten einen Biss , wie man ihn nur von großen Dorschen kennt . Die Rute bog sich langsam immer stärker , bis sie krumm im Dreibein stand . Herraus kam ein richtiges " Mastschwein" von knapp 60 cm . Etwa 15 min später biss der zweite Dorsch auch der ging fast an die 60 cm .

Dann aber war es mit dem Spaß vorbei und jetzt legte der Wind richtig zu und drehte langsam auf West-Nordwest (10-11 in Böen 12 ). Die Böen wurden so stark das trotz des Regens der Sand anfing uns zu Sandstrahlen , wir mußten unsere Dreibeine so flach stellen , das die Ruten nur knapp einen Meter über dem Boden standen , da sonst überhaupt keine Bisserkennung möglich gewesen wäre . 
Als dann auch noch derbes Schneetreiben einsetzte , haben wir uns alle gefragt wie blöd man sein muß sich das anzutun .
Thomas mußte den Bedingungen einigen Tribut zollen , bei Ihm bissen die Fische nicht so richtig und er hatte einige Materialverluste . 
Martin konnte nach einiger Zeit auch den ersten Passer vermelden .
Um 22 Uhr war das Maß dann voll und wir dachten nur daran nach hause zu fahren .

Leider blieben die Fänge etwas hinter unseren Erwartungen zurück aber der Februar ist ja eh nicht der Top Brandungsmonat . Letztlich hatte ich 12 maßige Dorsche zwischen 37 und 60 cm , eine 28er Platte sowie 8 Untermaßige Dorsche . Martin konnte 4 Dorsche und eine Platte sowie 5 untermaßige verhaften und Thomas hatte leider nur 2 Untermaßige .

Hinter dem Deich hatte sich eine riesige Wasserpfüitze gebildet in die wir beim einpacken alle unsere Sachen reinlegten (Ruten , Rollen , Futterale , Beatchrolli usw . ) um einigermaßen den Sand abzuspülen . Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich wirklich "die Schnautze voll ". 
Aber heute da könnte ich schon wieder ...
Abschließend noch ein großes Lob an Thomas , er hat gerade erst richtig mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen und hat sich von diesen Bedingungen nicht kleinkriegen lassen .#6 

Gruß Andreas#h


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

@A.bu

ihr seit echt Hardcore #r .

Ich hatte den ganzen Tag "Matratzen-Horchdienst" und nicht einmal an Brandungsangeln gedacht.  
Hatte nur angst das die Ziegel auf´m Dach halten. #6


----------



## jiggertom (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Glückwunsch ,

wir waren gestern 12.03.2005 und haben mit zwei Mann und einer Frau

26 gute Dorsche fangen können,

bei ähnlichen Bedingungen Sturm und zum Schluß noch reichlich Schnee,

aber die Dorsche waren wie verückt.

Gruß 

jiggertom


----------



## MichaelB (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,

Jungz, Ihr seid echt keine Warmduscher #r  und trotzdem müßt Ihr nicht von der Seite sticheln, wenn andere nicht los gehn #6 

Mich hatte es gestern geschmissen, statt abends Party war "Imbettliegenundsterben" dran, ich hab nichtmal ans Angeln denken können...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Katze_01 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin 

@all

Hardcore, ich ziehe den Hut vor euch, 
ich hatte ja nur ein bischen Wind und Kalt.

Aber ich werde meine Feuertaufe auch noch haben, (Die Windstärke 6-8 oder mehr Prüfung), die fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung.

Katze


----------



## dorschfinder (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hallo Jiggertom
Kannst du mir die Lottozahlen von gestern geben, vom 12.3.05
Dorschfinder


----------



## Tom B (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hier die ersten Bilder von a.bu;





schau doch nicht so Ernst Andreas,sind doch schicke Fische  |supergri


----------



## TomKry (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moinsen,
auch ich habe jetzt so langsam die letzten Sandkörner aus meinen Ohren, Augen und meinem Equipment entfernt. Hat über drei Stunden gedauert.
Trotz meines sehr bescheidenen Fangergebnisses, z.T. resultierend aus der Verkettung von tragischen technischen Pannen (mehrere Montagen weggepfeffert, Schnurriss, defekte Kopflampe etc.), waren es wieder mal spannende Lehrstunden mit a.bu. Nochmals danke für die vielerlei Unterstützung und die zahlreichen Tipps. Ich hoffe, Deine Ersatzrolle die Du mir geliehen hast, funktioniert noch. Wenn ich meinen gestrigen Frust abgebaut habe, werde ich das nächste Mal wieder mit altem Optimismus an den Start gehen. Vielleicht dann bei 1-2 Windstärken weniger .

Gruß


----------



## haukep (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Hey Leute!

@HeiligerJohann und KlausS: Ich war gar nicht los, ich war mit Sylverpasi,Bulli und Hornhechteutin auf der Angelmesse in Rendsburg, wie A.Bu ja auch weiß... Ich wäre auch mega gerne losgegangen, aber ich war hier in Hamburg noch mit´n paar Kumpels aufm Kiez und das war auch supi - nein, nicht was ihr denkt, nur Party halt 

@A.bu: Langsam fällt mir nix mehr ein - Respekt!  Nächstes Mal bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn ich es irgendwie einrichten kann. Ich habe heute auch meine Unterlagen vom DMV endlich zurückbekommen und werde mich gleich mal pauschal für alle Angeln melden die als Einlagen da in dem Heft lagen..

@TomKry: Da muss man durch, 12 Windstärken in den Böen ist ja auch eine echte Heruasforderung an das Gerät und an den Angler. Da kann schonmal was zu Bruch gehen...macht ja nix, auch Angelgeräte sind Verbrauchsmaterialien sag ich immer 

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Norgefahrer (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Es gibt Momente,da bin ich traurig das ich nicht so nah am Meer wohne  :c  und dies ist einer davon   

Herzlichste Glückwünsche zu diesen tollen Fischen

(wenn das so weiter geht,zieh ich auch noch an die Küste  :q )


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Ein dickes Petri Heil Andreas,

hatte ich mir schon gedacht, dass Du zum Angeln gehst.
Leider lag ich am Wochenende mit Grippe flach, sonnst wäre ich auch in der Brandung
gewesen ( Veranstaltung vom Kreis).

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

@ Roncalli :q 

Deine Zirkus-Stöcker sind echt der Hit #6 , Glückwunsch zu eurem Fang. Ich hab das Wochenende damit verbracht, meinen Wintergarten festzuhalten |uhoh: !


----------



## Kurzer (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Super Fang, Glückwunsch. Aber was zum Henker sind das für Ruten???

Gruß


----------



## haukep (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Die Ruten sind geil wa   Die findet unser Andreas zumindest immer recht schnell wieder, auch bei so´nem Wetter wie Samstag


----------



## a.bu (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

@ Marci : komisch , irgendwie machen die Zirkusruten meinen Nachbarn meistens wenig Freude .|kopfkrat 

@Kurzer : Sind schon etwas betagtere Modelle (5 Jahre alt) der Fa. Dega .Die Stöcker sind mir ziehmlich ans Herz gewachsen , konnt mit Ihnen den einen oder anderen guten Fisch anlanden .#6 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Moin,

ich habe diese lustig bunten Stöcker ja auch mal live erleben dürfen :g 

@a.bu: benutzt Du noch Knicklichter?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

Das wär´doch noch ne Idee, den ganzen Stock mit Fluo-Farbe überziehen? @Andreas: Wäre das nicht mal ne Idee...  #6


----------



## a.bu (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

@ Hauke : Ne die nächsten werden rosa , passend zur lila Wathose mit Rüschentütü :q :q :q vielleicht gelingt es mir dann jemanden als "organischen Rutenhalter" zu verpflichten .|bla: 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haukep (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Traumfänge bei Orkan in der Brandung !!!!!*

oooooooo k   |kopfkrat  |bla:  |uhoh:  #t


----------

